# Koda comes home



## Orosz (Jan 1, 2012)

We had the pleasure of bringing Koda home with us yesterday at 10 weeks.

He has been super so far! Had a full day of getting used to the house, saw a baseball game in the afternoon, got caught in the rain for a bit and heard some thunder. Handled it all like a champ! Slept like a champ, too - in his crate at 10pm and woke up a 6 am.

No accidents in the house yet, he has peed every time out in the same spot in his dog run. (jinx, i know)

I know it's not always going to be this easy, but this is about the best start we could have hoped for.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Wow. Ya know - 3rd shot? Almost looks like he's laying there chompin' on a toothpick. 

Beautiful pup you have there. You should rightly be proud.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Orosz - stop bragging. Are you sure he isn't stuffed??? Sounds too good to be true. You should loose at these 3 nights sleep and have had 6 puddles on your best Persian rug   

Gorgeous pup, you are very lucky, he sounds to good to be a Viszla. Glad he is settling in so well.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome home Koda,

Sound's almost perfect transition to his new home 

Noticed one thing though Orosz..... you got to stop letting him 'CHEW' your jean's like that!!!!!!
He will ruin your wardrobe if you let that continue..!!!      ;

Hobbsy


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great name - it's what we picked out before getting our Nitro, but it didn't fit in our case. 

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Orosz (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks all! He has made good friends with his bully stick today and not so good friends with his travel crate (while in the car, anyway).

Hobbsy, those are my daughter's jeans lol. Remember the time where you actually got the whole pair of pants you paid for? :

My wife liked the name Koda, so that's what we went with. I liked Tonka, but...Koda is good too.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Love the wrinkles!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Orosz, we too have one of these! (a teenage daughter :-\)

We find that the dogs tend to listen and take instruction better than her at the moment..... ???

I guess it's an age thing :-[ 

Rant Over  

Hobbsy


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful little fella! Lots of happy funny memories ready to made huh! Lovely. Enjoy ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

he's a beauty!!! ;D


----------

